# Always Sometime Monsters



## tommers (May 21, 2014)

Been released today.  It's an RPG with no combat in which you control a character who's partner has left them and who is homeless.  You make a series of moral decisions throughout the game.  There's no moral spectrum, no "you're a goody, you're a baddie, here's some special armour", there's just you getting through your life.

I've played a bit tonight.  I tried to maintain a lesbian relationship (didn't work), bought drugs for a nympho (didn't rip them off) and worked the cloakroom in a club where my mate was playing excruciating electro.

It's possibly the most hipster game I have ever played but it's also pretty great.  It's just nice to play something different.  It's RPGmaker (I think) so just be aware of that.

http://www.devolverdigital.com/games/view/always-sometimes-monsters


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 21, 2014)

Oh yeah, I remember this. PC only.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2014)

OH has this, he's absolutely loving it.  He just got a job in a tofu factory, and is feeling guilty because he stole a dog and sold it for $100 so that he could buy food.  Or something like that.  Oh and on his first go, he died on his first night sleeping rough.  Unclear as to why his boyfriend kept the apartment rather than him, but I guess that the other way round wouldn't make for an interesting game


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2014)

Oh yeah.  I met the dog and got him some food.   I've only played about an hour or something but it's pretty funny.   I told the girl in the picture above to fuck off.   Nobody's giving my mate heroin.  Specially not when he's got addiction issues.


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2014)

OH still really enjoying this - I think it cost him around £6 so it's been a bit of a bargain really given the amount of fun he is having with it.


----------



## tommers (May 27, 2014)

I've been playing paper sorcerer which I picked up from humble for a dollar (which is also very good)  but this is next on the list.


----------



## Epona (May 28, 2014)

So far I have seen him:



Spoiler



Rig an election (I think it was an election for mayor?)
Panic because he thought he had been caught trying to do the above
I think he is currently trying to break into the wonderful world of black-market steroid sales
And I fear he is getting involved in some dodgy church



There are actually a ton of mini-games in it, I've seen him playing versions of mini-games like Frogger and Pacman so there's plenty of nostalgia for older arcade game fans there too.
It just looks like such a fun game to play, with plenty of different activities, potential jobs, potential NPC friends, mini-games (nothing odd or annoying, just versions of classic arcade games, which is kind of awesome).


----------



## tommers (May 29, 2014)

Yeah, I've played a bit more tonight and it's great.  A real breath of fresh air.


----------



## Epona (May 31, 2014)

Aye, it manages to be comedic and grim at the same time, as well as being fun to play.  A very nicely designed game all in all.


----------



## tommers (Aug 13, 2014)

This is half price today on Steam.

And they've released a demo for it which has different content to the game.  You're at the launch party for the main game.  As the devs say "it gets ridiculously meta".


----------

